

The Dematerialization Manifesto - tdonaghe
http://techstropia.wordpress.com/2013/04/13/the-dematerialization-manifesto/

======
ggchappell
A thought-provoking viewpoint. I must say, though, that, while your heart
seems to be in the right place, the specifics need some work.

Over the long term, a biodegradable item is not "clutter" any more than dirt
is clutter. A disposable diaper is clutter. A piece of paper is future soil,
which, in the meantime, is keeping some carbon from being part of a greenhouse
gas.

Now, I grant that your digital books are not clutter, but the Kindle you use
to read them certainly is. It wouldn't be so bad if you just bought one Kindle
and used it for the rest of your life ...

> We each resolve to either sell or give away our digital gadgets as we
> upgrade to newer ones.

... but you've already decided not to do that.

~~~
tdonaghe
Thank you for your comments!

I haven't decided not to sell or give away my devices. I've given away or sold
all of my previous devices as I've upgraded to new ones.

I'd totally support biodegradable personal technologies! I think I read an
article about tech that may eventually support that just the past week. I
really think that eventually new models of AR tech may come out on a monthly
or weekly basis, and by then we had better have biodegradable disposables.

~~~
ggchappell
Thanks for the reply.

One clarification: My ellipsis was supposed to indicate a continuation of _my_
sentence, not yours. The full sentence:

It wouldn't be so bad if you just bought one Kindle and used it for the rest
of your life -- but you've already decided not to do that.

